# GOOD LOOKING ATHLETIC FIELDS



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I first got interested in turf when I was a student trainer with the football and baseball team at The Citadel in the early 90's. I'd always watch the work going on with our athletic fields. Thought I would start a thread where we could all post some pics of good looking fields from games we attend. Maybe it's something of interest. Maybe it's a lead baloon. But what the heck. Here's some pics from Friday nights match up of Gilbert High School and Lexington High School (20 minutes west of Columbia, SC), and Elon University vs. The Citadel (Elon is 20 minutes east of Greensboro, NC).


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

A little off Subject but Sod Solutions has several really good videos on Youtube about several varieties of Bermuda. I have Celebration Bermuda and watched several videos of athletic field maintenance practices by they supervisors.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I think it was the Pats game last night where I noticed that they sodded the entire area around / including the Patriots logo @ the 50 yard line. Subtle, but noticeable. The things we notice...


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@MrMeaner I've watched those. Really cool to watch. LSU, UF, Duke, UVA, and some baseball fields.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@JRS 9572 you'll appreciate this one:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

:fool: :sad: Yep. And it's going to field turf next season.

Sad, but I understand when they're trying to have high school games there along with other events to generate more revenue for athletics.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Give you a background on the ELON football surface. It is the same playing surface that is in the carolina panthers NFL stadium.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's kind of sad but there some college football teams I'll watch just to see their field lol Iowa State and Colorado have 2 of the nicest fields in the country. I follow their grounds crew on Twitter, its cool to see the work they do. But sorry they cool season grasses so IDK if it counts in this thread haha

But I'm kind of like the original poster, my love of sports and playing sports is really what got me interested in lawn car. Nothing beats the perfect grass of a MLB baseball stadium or a really nice golf course.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this from warm season to general discussion so the cool season folks will see it.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I think it was the Pats game last night where I noticed that they sodded the entire area around / including the Patriots logo @ the 50 yard line. Subtle, but noticeable. The things we notice...


The Patriots replaced the grass field for fake turf in 2006 because they weren't getting enough sun. It also allows the high schools to play their state championship games there

https://www.concordmonitor.com/Patriots-turning-to-turf-in-2006-was-a-smart-move-6396478


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I commented to my wife on Saturday that the field at Williams-Brice Stadium (University of South Carolina) looked better than it ever has. I know it's some sort of hybrid Bermuda. Anyone know which variety?


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

After doing some research, it looks like Williams-Brice is Tifway 419 Bermuda.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> It's kind of sad but there some college football teams I'll watch just to see their field lol Iowa State and Colorado have 2 of the nicest fields in the country. I follow their grounds crew on Twitter, its cool to see the work they do. But sorry they cool season grasses so IDK if it counts in this thread haha
> 
> But I'm kind of like the original poster, my love of sports and playing sports is really what got me interested in lawn car. Nothing beats the perfect grass of a MLB baseball stadium or a really nice golf course.


Be sure to check out college game day Saturday as they will be in Ames for the Cy-Hawk showdown. Obviously it is a slow Saturday in college football if they are covering a game no one outside of Iowa cares about. Kickoff is at 4 pm on FS1 if you want to watch. Go Hawks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> I commented to my wife on Saturday that the field at Williams-Brice Stadium (University of South Carolina) looked better than it ever has. I know it's some sort of hybrid Bermuda. Anyone know which variety?


I can't look at that stadium without thinking about The Program. Or how I almost got arrested for laying down on a four lane road my senior year in high school.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

UF and LSU have a cool videos about their turf from a few years back on Youtube


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/CycloneTurf/status/1172622578403311616


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

kds said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172622578403311616


A thing of beauty. Almost makes me want to be a Cyclone fan lol love following them on Twitter and seeing the prep work all season.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Twillhog75/status/1174840911328505856


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@BigBadJohn I know a guy on their grounds crew. I'll ask him for sure which hybrid it is.

If you want to follow their grounds crew on twitter it's @SCGroundsCrew


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Couple of pics from Saturday where my Citadel Bulldogs with 63 full scholarships went into Bobby Dodd Stadium, and broke the hearts of the Rambling Wreck with 85 full scholarships. 
Field was beautiful. Understand it's latitude 36. @Ware thanks for moving the thread over. I should've have been more thoughtful and put it here to begin with.


----------



## cnsutton (Aug 22, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I think it was the Pats game last night where I noticed that they sodded the entire area around / including the Patriots logo @ the 50 yard line. Subtle, but noticeable. The things we notice...


Gillette Stadium uses artificial turf. I think what you're seeing is when they change out the logo for the NE Revolution in midfield.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

cnsutton said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was the Pats game last night where I noticed that they sodded the entire area around / including the Patriots logo @ the 50 yard line. Subtle, but noticeable. The things we notice...
> ...


It was a different game...not sure which one, but it was certainly sodded. I know the Bucs often sod their field Wed / Thurs before a home game on Sun. It's insane what those guys are capable of!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Then there's this one on this past Friday.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Twillhog75/status/1180268114212200450


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

She did look good Sunday night. The team on the other hand not so much. I like following Travis on Twitter. Iowa State turf guys and Colorado Buffalos turf are also good follows.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Agreed, but Indianapolis admittedly looked really good. I also follow CycloneTurf.


----------

